# Billing for Enbrel 50 mg.



## LDavis (Jun 2, 2009)

If a provider dispenses Enbrel 50mg, should they bill J1438 (decscription is 25 mg) and double the units, or bill J3490 with the NDC code that reflects the 50mg dispensed?


----------



## Lashel (Jun 3, 2009)

J1438 x 2 would be appropriate.


----------

